# Impatient little piggy...



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Skiddles loves the new menu   I have put the recipe up for those interested. 


I have also learnt that she loves her vegies cooked (well I guess I should have known that considering she loves her bean mash). 

Here are a couple of photos.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Mezza that looks delicious, and Skiddles looks so happy pigging out lol.

Loving the Coronitas at the back too!


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

You can't blame Skiddles to dig in right away, that plate looks delicious! 
My 'tiels also prefer their veggies to be cooked.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Lucky tiel!


----------



## BirdyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)

Looks like Skiddles has a taste for gourmet!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

yum!!! that's so cute


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey Skittles! You're looking mighty fine. What a lunch! Can my three join in on the picnic?


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes she does like 'gourmet' food. Sssheeessshh! Lol! She eats better than I do.

TequilaGirl - yup Coronas were mine though.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

CharVicki said:


> Hey Skittles! You're looking mighty fine. What a lunch! Can my three join in on the picnic?


Hey guys
Come on over...its delicious! 
Skiddles xx


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

What? My guys didn't get an invite? Oh well, boys always spoil the tea party


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I have some girls that would LOVE to come! But my boys would sneak over their anyways LOL


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Lougirl said:


> What? My guys didn't get an invite? Oh well, boys always spoil the tea party


Oh come on...you know Skiddles buddy Beaker doesn't need an invite - he has the key. LOL!

Oh Beaks...bring Jaid, and millet for dessert. 
Love Skiddles xxx


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

How about me  LOL


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Haimovfids said:


> How about me  LOL


Would you like to join us? 
All of you are welcome. Even the boys 

Can someone please bring the drinks!!! 

Love Skiddles xxx

PS: better tell mum I am having a pigout party. :wacko:


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Ollie and Pierre (aka Bjorn) are you guys coming?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey, pass this to Skiddles- what time is your human going out? We need to know the right time to bust in.

-Beaker & Jaid


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

yep mine will come except they won't eat :lol: they have major texture issues! but Bjorn's up for meeting everyone, and Ollie wants to see Skiddles since they look the same


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Lougirl said:


> Hey, pass this to Skiddles- what time is your human going out? We need to know the right time to bust in.
> 
> -Beaker & Jaid


Come now guys...Mum's not home for another 6 hours.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

No invite for me? I find this extremely offensive Skiddles
-Hank


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

urbandecayno5 said:


> No invite for me? I find this extremely offensive Skiddles
> -Hank


 Oh sorry sis - you are always welcome too. You know I love you Hank  
Love Skiddles xx


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

My 'tiels invited themselves so it's okay guys :lol:


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Bahahaha! too funny!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

haha this is quite a gathering :lol:


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Mezza said:


> Oh sorry sis - you are always welcome too. You know I love you Hank
> Love Skiddles xx


Sweet! I'll bring some chicken salad


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Yum! Beans are Candy and Tony's favorite! Here they come!!:excited:


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

urbandecayno5 said:


> Sweet! I'll bring some chicken salad


AARGGGHHH Not the chicken. LOL!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

eduardo said:


> Yum! Beans are Candy and Tony's favorite! Here they come!!:excited:


Really? Looks like Mum needs to make a double patch for the bean fanatics.


----------

